# Anyone using a Spektrum radio?



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'm really curious to hear what actual users have to say about this radio. I plan on picking one up this fall for my Jato.
Pro's and Con's would be nice to hear. 
Thanks for your input.
Chris


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

you are talking about the new jr based radio by spectrum, i want to know also i was looking at that radio but no one had any info on how it worked


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> you are talking about the new jr based radio by spectrum, i want to know also i was looking at that radio but no one had any info on how it worked


Yes, that would be the one.
The only info I can find are about the racers using it in the mag ads.
I want real people using it everyday to give me the ins and outs of the system. I don't want to spend the cash if it isn't worth it over another type of radio.
Chris


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i hear u they are paid to say that stuff,


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

superduty455 said:


> Yes, that would be the one.
> The only info I can find are about the racers using it in the mag ads.
> I want real people using it everyday to give me the ins and outs of the system. I don't want to spend the cash if it isn't worth it over another type of radio.
> Chris


I will be testing one for the hobby shop I work at part time(Hobby Town USA) at The Gates Track in the next few weeks, so i can give more feedback to our customers on the unit and i will post my findings here. it looks identical to the JR XR3 except for colour and how it operates as far as transmit and recieve, i will keep you informed. I will test it in my touring car in racing conditions, 12th scale in racing conditions, nitro truck play time and racing, and my TC3 rally for play time. indoors and outdoors. i will try and be as complete as possible.


----------



## lexingtonhobby (Apr 3, 2004)

We have sold a couple here at our shop and we are getting good feed back.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks Mr. Tamiya!
lexington--what kind of feedback? Thanks
Chris


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I recently bought one of the Futaba module versions of the system, with an extra receiver for a 2nd car. The only problem I've had is with the 2nd receiver. It would occasionally appear to "reboot" and choose different neutral points for both channels. They mention this problem on their website and say they've corrected it, so I sent it in for repair (it's not back yet). The other car hasn't had anything resembling a "glitch" (other than the driver-induced ones), and battery life in the transmitter seems to be longer.


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

I currently using Spektrum DSM system with my 3PK with Keyence V Zero Extreme ESC Futaba digital servo on my Hyperdrive SSE Pro2 oval car. Never have any problem whatsoever. Just to be on the safe side, I have a Novak power capacitor for the reciever . I also put a small ferrite capacitor on the esc wire going to the RX. So far the best investment I have on my radio equipment. Worth the effort and money.


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

Spectrum had issues when first released but that has long been taken care of and they are dialed now. The JR comes with the updated version so there should be no issues. If you run 4-cell, you may need to add the power capacitor.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

The Spektrum radio is a XR-2 JR, so any options that it had or didn't have would be your pros and cons. The DSM itself is awesome, absolutely the best thing that every happened to us. But the radio? It was cool in the day but its no 3PK, and it doesn't have any expo adjustments...


----------



## bad67bird (Aug 5, 2005)

i bought the DX3 system and put it on my savy,so far its great....response is good not glitching at all.....ive ordered another reciever for my x-term and down the rouad ill get on for the mini t  .....I recommend getting it.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

BradJ said:


> The Spektrum radio is a XR-2 JR, so any options that it had or didn't have would be your pros and cons. The DSM itself is awesome, absolutely the best thing that every happened to us. But the radio? It was cool in the day but its no 3PK, and it doesn't have any expo adjustments...


I thought they based it on the older Xr3 that had exponential and the like. hmmm mwill have to find out tuesday!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Gentleman, thanks for the information. Based on what was said here I will most likely add it to my arsenal.
Again, thank you.
Chris


----------



## bad67bird (Aug 5, 2005)

thats kool, and by the way your name wouldnt be from oh say an 70 -72 trans am would it? and based on that question,you should be able to figure out where mine came from.


----------



## Mobius (Jun 4, 2005)

I have been using the Spektrum since mid March and it is the best investment I have ever made in this sport. It has been flawless. I have not has one glitch and no interference from other radios at all. I do not run capacitors on my motors since getting the Spektrum. I am using an M8. Highly recommended and no I do not work for them.


----------



## Lord_Tarquin (Aug 9, 2005)

I can tell you that they are totally awesome. The only con that I have found is that your only can hav 3 vehicles on it. But us who have 10+ cars, can afford more spektrums.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

BradJ said:


> The Spektrum is a XR-2 JR, so any options that it had or didn't have would be your pros and cons. The DSM itself is awesome, absolutely the best thing that every happened to us. But the radio? It was cool in the day but its no 3PK, and it doesn't have any expo adjustments...


The spektrum radio system is *NOT *an XR2 its an XR3 Based radio system, and it *DOES* have expo adjustments(not true expo but actually end point adjustments), Full review just about finished! just wanted to clarify a few myths already. SO far its real cool, but it is a dated design on the outside. See ya back soon with the review!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

bad67bird said:


> thats kool, and by the way your name wouldnt be from oh say an 70 -72 trans am would it? and based on that question,you should be able to figure out where mine came from.


Actually it would be the 1973-74 Trans Am's with the SD-455 engines.
I've owned both, a 1973 SD-455 and a 1974 SD-455. In fact Johnny Lightning did my 73 in their Classic Gold series and they did my 72 in their Firebird series.

Mr. Tamiya, look forward to your review. Again, thanks for all your input guys!
Chris


----------

